# barimetría



## María Laura Fuentes

Hi guys!

I am still going at the text on Ocean Power. There is one section titled "Barimetría General" within a larger section called "Morphology of the Island" (regarding Pascua Island in Chile). Should I translate "Barimetría" as barimetry? 
The Dictionary says Barimetría is the estimated weight of animals by sizing them up. I do not know what that has to do with Morphology.
By the way, many thanks Juri for your prompt answer on Undimotriz. 

Thank you all.

L.


----------



## Chris K

María Laura Fuentes said:


> [...]Should I translate "Barimetría" as barimetry?
> [...]
> 
> L.



I suspect the word "barimetry" doesn't exist in English. I'll see if I can find the equivalent term.

_Update:_ Yes; it does exist, although it's apparently not common.


----------



## María Laura Fuentes

Wow, amazing. 

Thanks a lot.

So then, barimetry it is!!!


----------



## Chris K

María Laura Fuentes said:


> Wow, amazing.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> So then, barimetry it is!!!



Are you sure, though, that bar*o*metry is not what is meant?


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

Chris is right about "barOmetry"; there is no definition for "barImetry"


> *barometry*—The study of the measurement of atmospheric pressure, with particular reference to ascertaining and correcting the errors of the different types of barometer.
> http://amsglossary.allenpress.com/glossary/browse?s=b&p=11


----------



## María Laura Fuentes

Mmmmm, you are probably right. 
The original text says barimetría, but what you guys are saying makes perfect sense. I'll check with the boss and get back to you.

I appreciate your help so much...

L.


----------



## María Laura Fuentes

Upon re reading the text, the section where "barimetría" appears is not related to atmospheric pressure. It discusses the depth of the sea around the coast, specifically highlighting how deep it gets within a short distance from the shore. It details the number of meters in depth and distance from the coast. Then it goes on to discuss the soil features... So, no, I do not think "barometry" is what they mean. I'll check with the technicians that wrote it...
Many thanks!!!


----------



## Chris K

Hmm. Barometers can be used to calculate altitude, so maybe they can be used to calculate depth. I don't know.


----------



## mora

Hola,

Creo que es 'bathymetry'. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bathymetry

Saludos,

Mora


----------



## fisherwoman

The spanish word is "batimetría" (bathymetry in inglish) if you are talking about depth in a "marine" context

Saludos,

Fisherwoman


----------



## María Laura Fuentes

Sí es tal cual, gracias, así lo puse!!


----------

